# How to pack for a 28 day Grand Canyon adventure



## mervo (Dec 29, 2014)

Great video Chris. 

Thanks for sharing the adventure.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah Avery! Rowing a big boat in the big water now! Can't wait for my own 2 person trip - never again 16!


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

Randaddy, those are 16 footers, technically 15'8 that way you don't have to bring throw cushions


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

16 footer is perfect. 16 people sucks!


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

That's only 1 pound of bacon per 26 miles, for two people. What did they do after day 6?


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

*Great list....*

Thanks for posting this, lots of things folks over look, like pepto bismol, great stuff for mexico trips or norwalk virus. I have something for you, West System G flex 2 part epoxy, incredible flexible epoxy which will stick to anything, even polyethylene plastic to repair your kayak, cooler or paco pad.

I will use your list for my GC trip in june, thx


----------

